# Microsoft now understands Windows 8 is very annoying



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

"MICROSOFT CHANGES ITS MIND"

Windows 8.1 set to bring back the Start button | The Verge


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

It has a start button thats it, not a complete Start Menu as we see in Windows 7. You'll have a button which will open the same tiled start screen which u see in Windows 8. IMO I got use to no Start button 

I have a secret for u in spoiler 


Spoiler



Old news bro


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

its a step to the right direction. windows 8 is very confusing, u have separate programs for the tile & desktop interfaces... they should come up with better alternatives... btw one can get the old start menu back by customizations

the report is of 22 april, 2013...am i breaking any rule here?


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

Boot to desktop option is a welcome move BTW but a start button 



theterminator said:


> the report is of 22 april, 2013...am i breaking any rule here?



Nah JK


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

hmm.they will also bring service pack 1 @2014


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2013)

Then I'm gonna switch to 8, only reason preventing me was the Start button. MS is heading in the right direction. Good.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

Windows 8 is annoying? didn't notice any problem with that.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Windows 8 is annoying? didn't notice any problem with that.



not any problem but things like separate programs for tile interface and desktop interface seem to annoy people... like u have different programs of IE in tiles and desktop ... so it may be more annoying than what the benefit for it was designed.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

^^ weird.. I didn't see a problem using Win8, may be I just know how to use Win8


----------



## icebags (May 3, 2013)

that metro screen looks just like another desktop full of randomized icons anyway.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ weird.. I didn't see a problem using Win8, may be I just know how to use Win8



Metro UI is not suited for desktops, Buddy. You may be trying it in a Touchscreen laptop. That's why you don't find it annoying.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

^^ no desktop. without any touch peripherals.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 3, 2013)

Shah said:


> Metro UI is not suited for desktops, Buddy. You may be trying it in a Touchscreen laptop. That's why you don't find it annoying.


Its a well know fact that Desktop mode>>>Modern UI.
Just switch to Desktop mode and you are good to go. Desktop mode is just the same old wine in a new bootle.

+1 for enabling boot to desktop. A much needed feature for traditional desktops and laptops.


----------



## munish51 (May 3, 2013)

I think window 8 is a bold step forward by the Microsoft, which typically doesn't take big chances.Microsoft has been updating apps and the operating system constantly so this can be a problem for the window 8.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 3, 2013)

Well win 8 is annoying like hell. Not because of it's looks or that tiled icons . It's because it is so much buggy and all the features of win 7 which made our lives easier are gone. They have removed the "create ad hoc" option from network and sharing menu. I don't see any reason of doing that. Also in win 7, if show bluetooth devices option was clicked, it showed all bluetooth devices along with the all the operations that could have been done on those devices such as bluetooth dial up or browse files on the device etc etc. Now in win 8 that sh!!!y settings screen opens up and only gives the option to remove those devices. Also about 60% of all win 8 lappy in my hostel are not able to play counter strike or dota or mostwanted as they can't join ad hoc network or other wi fi problems.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Its a well know fact that Desktop mode>>>Modern UI.
> Just switch to Desktop mode and you are good to go. Desktop mode is just the same old wine in a new bootle.



Desktop mode may be the same but without "Start" menu.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Good that I didn't buy it, I will wait for Windows 9.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Good that I didn't buy it, I will wait for Windows 9.



Then, you may have to wait for 2.5 years or more as MS has stated that they would release a major update for every 3 years. If gaming is not your priority, Better switch to any linux distro, bro.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Windows 8 is strictly a touchscreen OS. What MS didn't do right is that they forced people to shift to the Tiles UI (MS have stopped calling it *Metro*) without realising that this may not be a good step for non-touch machines which form the largest chunk of Windows.Their risk management study proved wrong & people are actually sticking to Windows 7. However,  Windows 8 has some improvements over 7 like file copying is much faster. This is a right step from MS otherwise PC sales are already plummeting and it might turn disastrous for MS. 

*PS: You can get back that full START MENU (& not only desktop mode) by buying customization software from StarDock. *


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

Shah said:


> Metro UI is not suited for desktops, Buddy. You may be trying it in a Touchscreen laptop. That's why you don't find it annoying.



even i'm using it on a non-touchscreen screen and i didn't find it annoying at all. took few days to figure how to use it and i liked it afterwards. it's just a one more click to desktop mode and your win 7 is back. don't know why few things like ad hoc were deeply hidden though.

and the start screen is smooth and is useful for those who have lots of icons on desktop otherwise. but it should have been more customisable like resizing the tiles, avoiding newly installed programs pinning unnecessary shortcuts to start etc.

the new start just made me realize that the old start menu is a hierarchical one and wasn't really great in terms of usage.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

MS wouldn't had taken a step like this if it weren't annoying majority of people.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> MS wouldn't had taken a step like this if it weren't annoying majority of people.



apparently it's only the start button which takes you to tiled start not the start menu. i don't even consider this as real addition. i feel like they are mocking people who can't figure out you can go to start cliking bottom left corner. now they are just adding a visible "start button" at the corner. 

idk but prolly majority are annoyed by win 8, but the thing is microsoft is not going to give in to pressure. 

my opinion is win 8 is as usable as win 7 and if one gives a little effort to learn how to get most out of the os, it's brilliant. win 7 is great os and there's no enough reason to shift to win 8 *now* but if  you're hoping that microsoft will change it's path, you'll have to stick to win 7 forever.

ps: boot to desktop feature is welcomed.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

MS is a big company that you expect it not to give in so easily. Yes, I was annoyed by only the structure of Windows 8.. I consider Windows 7 to be much much better. I immediately switched back to it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2013)

I don't find Windows 8 annoying at all. In fact, thanks to the start screen I can press the Windows key using my left hand and scroll to the desired program's tile with my mouse in my right hand, all without having to rummage through a hierarchy of folders on the start menu.


----------



## hari1 (May 3, 2013)

Just tried Windows 8 and learnt the entire interface in less than 20 minutes. Still not able to find a single annoying thing. Are all people, who are complaining, slow learners or what? The interface is just so easy. Move your mouse in the corners and you are done. The start button is gone and I have got some more free space on the taskbar. Really, there is nothing to complain about from my side. The start screen is just as easy as the start menu and is more customizable.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

hari1 said:


> Just tried Windows 8 and learnt the entire interface in less than 20 minutes. Still not able to find a single annoying thing. Are all people, who are complaining, *slow learners or what?* The interface is just so easy. Move your mouse in the corners and you are done. The start button is gone and I have got some more free space on the taskbar. Really, there is nothing to complain about from my side. The start screen is just as easy as the start menu and is more customizable.



read the article also, its from a good site ..we're not just shouting like kids..... if it weren't annoying then MS wudn't had taken this step. see things from broad perspective


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

I'm happy that Windows 8 works great with Leap Motion  mainly metro screen


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (May 5, 2013)

To people annoyed by the lack of start button:
There are third party tools like Classic Shell.


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2013)

hari1 said:


> Just tried Windows 8 and learnt the entire interface in less than 20 minutes. Still not able to find a single annoying thing. Are all people, who are complaining, slow learners or what? The interface is just so easy. Move your mouse in the corners and you are done. The start button is gone and I have got some more free space on the taskbar. Really, there is nothing to complain about from my side. The start screen is just as easy as the start menu and is more customizable.



This forum has a lot of whiners and eccentric users who refuse to adapt. Such people resist all kinds of changes and curse innovation. This is the bandwagon that laughed at and hated Apple when it launched iPhone and iPad, only to later become a member of the Android army. 

Windows 8 is a step in the right direction. Sure, it is not perfect, but Microsoft was caught out by Apple's game-changing devices. It had to adapt to survive and I believe Windows 8, WP8 and Win RT are all going in the right direction. Soon, I expect Win RT to be default for Windows tablets, Win 8 for PCs/laptops and WP8 for phones. All will be strong market players in the near future, especially in India. They will take time to iron out flaws, but the foundation is strong.


For the one who had problems with ad-hoc network, see if these links help: 
How To Create Wireless Ad Hoc Internet Connection In Windows 8 
Set up an adhoc network on Windows 8.

These are just the top two results. For more, please check this: *duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+create+ad-hoc+network+windows+8


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 5, 2013)

Its about time they realise


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Krow said:


> This forum has a lot of whiners and eccentric users who refuse to adapt. Such people resist all kinds of changes and curse innovation. This is the bandwagon that laughed at and hated Apple when it launched iPhone and iPad, only to later become a member of the Android army.
> 
> Windows 8 is a step in the right direction. Sure, it is not perfect, but Microsoft was caught out by Apple's game-changing devices. It had to adapt to survive and I believe Windows 8, WP8 and Win RT are all going in the right direction. Soon, I expect Win RT to be default for Windows tablets, Win 8 for PCs/laptops and WP8 for phones. All will be strong market players in the near future, especially in India. They will take time to iron out flaws, but the foundation is strong.


Windows 8 is "primarily" a touch-centric OS, hence non-touch PC users are finding it hard to adapt. It's as simple as that. One has to have touch-enabled laptop or desktop to make good use of W8 but that is hardly possible unless prices are slashed significantly.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

i only had some issues with ad hoc as i was not able to find it in network properties like in win7, but there's google for it. still don't know why they had made it so deep to find out but anyways i really don't understand what's hard to adapt in win 8. it is more intuitive, smoother and faster. you remember when we were kids we used to learn how computer or any device works with interest and elders find it difficult.. it's not really difficult or anything, we have that interest and enthusiasm to learn then and as we grow up we lose that interest. we just hate changes.  If win 8 was your first OS, you'd definitely learn it with a positive mindset. i don't care if it is made for touch devices in mind or not, it is very usable for me with mouse and keyboard. not one thing that i find is annoying once you learn how it behaves.

please don't cite about everyone complaining.. tell me what you found annoying using it with mouse and keyboard. and for those who are saying even microsoft understood it's annoying and added start button,  it's not the start menu... start button was always there at the bottom left corner. they are just adding a visible button at the corner which exactly behaves like clicking on the corner before it was added. seriously they haven't added anything AT ALL.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> please don't cite about everyone complaining.. tell me what you found annoying using it with mouse and keyboard. and for those who are saying even microsoft understood it's annoying and added start button,  it's not the start menu... start button was always there at the bottom left corner. they are just adding a visible button at the corner which exactly behaves like clicking on the corner before it was added. seriously they haven't added anything AT ALL.



I have said exactly that about the Start Menu. Start Button is there in the current version , what I wrote is that one can get the old Start Menu by buying software from StarDock.
Microsoft is introducing some weird stuffs lately. *Steven Sinofsky* , the guy behind Microsoft Windows Operating System is no longer at Microsoft. They haven't cited the reason for it yet. Just after releasing Office 2013 , they released Office 365. And in Office 2013 retail, if you purchase the software then you are limited to only one computer. They realised their mistake and made changes: continued with traditional licensing which allows to install retail Office 2013 to two-three computers. And now there's migration to outlook.com. Though outlook.com is good in UI but it gives me a feeling to create another microsoft email account with outlook.com domain and dump my hotmail id (you can use your hotmail id in outlook.com). . Microsoft released Surface RT but it was so limited that they had to release something more and you have Surface Pro. This company is really struggling in my opinion. Lot of work to do for Microsoft ahead. 

PS: Whenever I need SkyDrive, the website is down, Damn!


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I have said exactly that about the Start Menu. Start Button is there in the current version , what I wrote is that one can get the old Start Menu by buying software from StarDock.
> Microsoft is introducing some weird stuffs lately. *Steven Sinofsky* , the guy behind Microsoft Windows Operating System is no longer at Microsoft. They haven't cited the reason for it yet. Just after releasing Office 2013 , they released Office 365. And in Office 2013 retail, if you purchase the software then you are limited to only one computer. They realised their mistake and made changes: continued with traditional licensing which allows to install retail Office 2013 to two-three computers. And now there's migration to outlook.com. Though outlook.com is good in UI but it gives me a feeling to create another microsoft email account with outlook.com domain and dump my hotmail id (you can use your hotmail id in outlook.com). . Microsoft released Surface RT but it was so limited that they had to release something more and you have Surface Pro. This company is really struggling in my opinion. Lot of work to do for Microsoft ahead.
> 
> PS: Whenever I need SkyDrive, the website is down, Damn!



 idk why 3rd party start menus or other microsoft products where bought up into the discussion on win 8 being annoying but my previous reply was not intended at you but at general win 8 haters who hate it  just because it's cool to hate it.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> idk why 3rd party start menus or other microsoft products where bought up into the discussion on win 8 being annoying but my previous reply was not intended at you but at general win 8 haters who hate it  just because it's cool to hate it.


3rd party start menus were brought up only to tell users that there's an option available to get Windows 8 look like 7. Other products were brought up to support the argument that its not only Windows with which Microsoft is struggling. 
When there are genuine reasons for criticising and the company is acknowledging it then its little naive to keep praising it. I am not a windows 8 hater, I am only annoyed with some of its features. But as said earlier , its not only Windows that's irritating people in recent times.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> When there are genuine reasons for criticising and the company is *acknowledging* it then its little naive to keep praising it. I am not a windows 8 hater, I am only annoyed with some of its features. But as said earlier , its not only Windows that's irritating people in recent times.



i was only talking about win 8. i've never used office 365 or other products you've mentioned. and this is a news for me,  i never knew microsoft acknowledged of win 8 being bad. thanks.

and coming to being naive thing, it's a personal opinion of liking a product or not and i don't think that makes one naive. and i'm not a ms fanboy. i'd buy a droid device than a lumia, prefer ps or steam to xbox anyday. 

all those who replied saying they had no issue of being annoyed with win 8 in the thread posted reasons supporting it and also posted shortcomings like ad hoc being hidden etc but i didn't see one reply from haters except Harsh pramani saying they were annoyed "because of this of win 8"


all the other replies were bland  and substance less  like "omg win 8 sucks", "see guys a top class website said it win 8 is bad" "microsoft wouldn't have added start button if people weren't annoyed" "it is made for touch, not for my desktop"..  and my replies were intended at them not at you or someone who are being neutral. and again i'm only talking about win 8 and not microsoft's other products.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i was only talking about win 8. i've never used office 365 or other products you've mentioned. and this is a news for me,  i never knew microsoft acknowledged of win 8 being bad. thanks.
> 
> and coming to being naive thing, it's a personal opinion of liking a product or not and i don't think that makes one naive. and i'm not a ms fanboy. i'd buy a droid device than a lumia, prefer ps or steam to xbox anyday.
> 
> ...


Those are substance less? Now that's being naive . And let me correct something: "it is made for touch, not for my desktop" should be "it is made for touch, not for *non-touch computers*"


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Those are substance less? Now that's being naive . And let me correct something: "it is made for touch, not for my desktop" should be "it is made for touch, not for *non-touch computers*"



oh really. i would consider them substance less and a prolly a result of bandwagon effect. If they were annoyed with win 8 they would have posted what annoyed em rather than saying "xyz website said win 8 is bad" 

i would like to quote Krow's reply. it may clear some air.  


Krow said:


> This forum has a lot of whiners and eccentric users who refuse to adapt. Such people resist all kinds of changes and curse innovation. This is the bandwagon that laughed at and hated Apple when it launched iPhone and iPad, only to later become a member of the Android army.
> 
> Windows 8 is a step in the right direction. Sure, it is not perfect, but Microsoft was caught out by Apple's game-changing devices. It had to adapt to survive and I believe Windows 8, WP8 and Win RT are all going in the right direction. Soon, I expect Win RT to be default for Windows tablets, Win 8 for PCs/laptops and WP8 for phones. All will be strong market players in the near future, especially in India. They will take time to iron out flaws, but the foundation is strong.




1. Microsoft is not going to give a damn about anyone whining and if you're hoping future versions of windows will take traditional win 7 route, you'll have to stick to win 7 forever. 

2. stop posting bland replies like "xyz website said it is bad and hence it should be bad" instead tell what you found annoying with win 8. we can help you if it is a simple issue and future purchasers may see if it is deal breaker for em or not. I've been saying that since my first reply and the responses again are same. it makes me assume it's just the bandwagon effect.

3. when the desktop mode is exactly same as win 7 (and even better), i don't see a touch vs non-touch issue here. and the boot to desktop feature is welcomed. 

4. the start screen is a boon if you know how to use it(non-touch user here). Once if you get the hang out of new interface it is more intuitive than win 7. it maybe difficult for those who can't adapt easily.  there's a room for improvement though. anyways it depends on personal preference but i liked it. i now find win 7 start menu clunky and reminds me how hierarchical it was. WIN + X was a great addition to win 8.

let me tell you again, there are people who really didn't like win 8 and it is understandable. the problem here is the baseless whining i see on this forum. (anyways checking the replies i see they are outnumbered)


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Windows 8 forces you to adapt instead of being intuitive. You seem to think of TheVerge.com as something stupid.




Digital Fragger said:


> 1. Microsoft is not going to give a damn about anyone whining and if you're hoping future versions of windows will take traditional win 7 route, you'll have to stick to win 7 forever.
> 
> 2. stop posting bland replies like "xyz website said it is bad and hence it should be bad" instead tell what you found annoying with win 8. we can help you if it is a simple issue and future purchasers may see if it is deal breaker for em or not. I've been saying that since my first reply and the responses again are same. it makes me assume it's just the bandwagon effect.
> 
> ...



Why do you think it's bad for someone to criticise Windows 8? Not getting the point, I can't help it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2013)

I think the start screen on windows 8 is just fine. The start button isnt "gone", so to speak, but rather hidden.

When you take your pointer to the lower left corner of the screen, a "live" version of the start button (showing a shrunken start screen) is visible, clicking which takes you to the start screen.

And the start screen is really an upgrade to the start menu. The search is much better than previous iterations and it is much easier &faster to find your applications. The real issues with windows 8 gets hidden behind debates about these minor "annoyances". And those real issues are a lack of stability, polish, a poor app environment, and forced apps when traditional tools work much better (a.k.a. Control Panel, Services, Administrative Tools etc), not to mention a total lack of integration between the app environment and traditional software. More than anything, the lack of stability and polish makes windows 8 feel a rushed facelift of windows 7 (most of the icons are also identical to 7). I don't reprimand Microsoft for doing something new that actually works better, but for things that should work but don't.

Now I'm not saying that the traditional start button shouldn't have been there, or that the traditional start menu should not have been an option. Those options should have been available for those who want them, but that doesn't mean that the new UI is in anyway bad for a non-touch desktop/laptop environment.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Windows 8 forces you to adapt instead of being intuitive. You seem to think of TheVerge.com as something stupid.



wow, one more baseless post. help me find where i said verge is stupid? 



theterminator said:


> Why do you think it's bad for someone to criticise Windows 8? Not getting the point, I can't help it.



i can't help it either. i've always stated it's my personal opinion and i understand there are people who didn't like win  8 for their own reasons. if you can't find it, it's just above your reply. 

all i was asking in all my posts is to state the annoyance you've personally faced with win 8 rather than "this popular website said win 8 is bad..so it must be bad"..  just read back my replies if you have patience and also see your replies to the posts. one says i'm naive because everyone is criticizing win 8 and i'm praising it. one says the website is not stupid to say win 8 is bad when i've requested more than couple of times not to reply with that again. 

if you could reply with your annoyances with win 8, we can try to help you if we can and potential buyers of the OS can know if a particular thing with the OS is a deal breaker for them. I've been asking it in all my previous replies and you just ignore all the core matter where you cannot prove the point and just come out with a bland reply "everyone is annoyed bro, that's why ms is doing it" "bro wtf, xyz is not a stupid website" all the time. again and again. 

hope you got my point atleast now.


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> oh really. i would consider them substance less and a prolly a result of bandwagon effect. If they were annoyed with win 8 they would have posted what annoyed em rather than saying "xyz website said win 8 is bad"
> 
> i would like to quote Krow's reply. it may clear some air.
> 
> ...



To Point No. 1:
If Microsoft is not going to give a damn about anyone whining than I am afraid that Microsoft is in for a fall for sure. Every company is open to criticism & if Microsoft thinks it can force users to adapt to its new interface which many people find "ANNOYING" then that may not be a good route to follow. I have repeatedly stated about separate programs for Desktop mode & Tiles UI being one. 

To Point No. 2:
Microsoft Windows 8 costs INR 7,999 & Windows 8 Pro costs INR 12,999. An Operating System is necessary to run your computer. It's the most important software from the users' perspective since he/she will be using it all the time as long as the computer is running. Because of this, major case studies are conducted on how to make the Operating System more user-friendly. It takes years to develop such a software & are expectations are very high if you're the leader in the market share. The sentences you quoted are not mere "bland" and "substance less". Sites like TheVerge.com is followed by a good audience & it is based in the USA which makes it more demanding. I am not a promoter of the site. Let me quote another source , CNET, which in my opinion may attract some respect from you, if you follow technology: 

My non-touch Windows 8 world | Windows 8 - CNET Reviews

How to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7 | Reviews | CNET UK 

MarketWatch Slams Windows 8, Calls it Unmitigated Disaster

Windows 8 Is a Desktop Disaster | Matthew Murray | PCMag.com

A critique of Windows 8:
Why Windows 8 Is The First Windows Release I Absolutely Hate - Forbes

To Point No. 3:
Read reply to Point No. 2 because that explains why the need to segregate desktop mode from Tiles UI. 

To Point No. 4: 
It's good that you liked it. Many haven't even after trying to. Being outnumbered in just this small thread doesn't make you some sort of a winner as this issue incorporates users from the whole world. 

"let me tell you again, there are people who really didn't like win 8 and *it is understandable.*" 
Can you guess the reason behind that? 




Digital Fragger said:


> *wow, one more baseless post. help me find where i said verge is stupid? *
> 
> i can't help it either. i've always stated it's my personal opinion and i understand there are people who didn't like win  8 for their own reasons. if you can't find it, it's just above your reply.
> 
> ...



"all the other replies were bland and substance less like "omg win 8 sucks",* "see guys a top class website said it win 8 is bad"* "microsoft wouldn't have added start button if people weren't annoyed" "it is made for touch, not for my desktop".. and my replies were intended at them not at you or someone who are being neutral. and again i'm only talking about win 8 and not microsoft's other products."

You called the reference of TheVerge.com as bland (meaning lacking strong features or characteristics) & substance-less (meaning insubstantial or the same as bland). My sentence *"You seem to think of TheVerge.com as something stupid."* is an inference of your these two words which, though, mean the same thing. Does that inference seem to be "baseless" to you? 

"i can't help it either. i've always stated it's my personal opinion and i understand there are people who didn't like win  8 for their own reasons. *if you can't find it*, it's just above your reply. "
Again , what can be the reasons from your view? Aren't they concerned with the major one of Start Menu/Button/Tiles UI ? I have now given you some links of websites. 

"just read back my replies if you have patience and also see your replies to the posts. one says i'm naive because everyone is criticizing win 8 and i'm praising it. "
If you can't handle criticism then you're naive in my opinion. 

*"hope you got my point atleast now."*

I hope the same.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

i'm happy atleast now you made some effort to give a sensible reply. 

yet again disappointed with your affection with other websites. i know how much popular and respectable websites like verge, cnet are. you *need not* try to enlighten us on that. 
what i was saying is stop quoting the masses and and tell your problems with win 8 like how everyone who liked it posted what they liked in it. imagine how it would be if the discussion was "this website loves win 8.. it is good" and someone replies with "no, see these guys said it sucks".  anyways let us leave that with this post cuz how many times i request, you would always include a reference to some website in your replies. 



theterminator said:


> You called the reference of TheVerge.com as bland (meaning lacking strong features or characteristics) & substance-less (meaning insubstantial or the same as bland). My sentence *"You seem to think of TheVerge.com as something stupid." is an inference of your these two words which, though, mean the same thing. Does that inference seem to be "baseless" to you? *


it doesn't mean theverge.com or the websites you are quoting are stupid but a reply "its from verge ..we're not just shouting like kids..... if it weren't annoying then MS wudn't had taken this step".. is bland. we've already read the link you've posted in op and when hari1 says he likes  windows 8 and he doesn't understand why it  is hard for people to learn it, your reply to it is absolutely content less and even if you hate win 8 for genuine reasons that replay makes you look like banddwagaon

so i was asking you to stop such bland posts because you have already said em in your previous posts ans focus on the problems you've faced in win 8 but yo still carry em in every reply. even in your latest reply. 


thanks for replying to each point individually

1. yes, you're right they should be open minded but they do know what they are doing and why.. this is the path the future versions of windows are going to take. we need not discuss this point as it is in no way in our control.

2 .your point 2 reply is in now way related to the request in the previous post asking you to not post bland replies. or to be precise.. you've done the opposite. just read my point 2 and see what you have posted in reply to it. as i already said, we'll just leave it here as you're anyways gonna do that in every post of yours.

3. so you have problems with separate apps for desktop and metro ui. you can just use whatever you like..  start the computer, click on desktop, your win 7 is back. why do you care if there are two internet explorers bundled with the os? just use the one of your liking. you can pin all your desktop application shortcuts to start. if i'm missing something here, feel free to include it in your next reply. 

4. Alright. I'm glad at least majority of people on tdf are able to use win 8 without annoyance. 




theterminator said:


> "let me tell you again, there are people who really didn't like win 8 and *it is understandable."
> Can you guess the reason behind that? *


i couldn't. that's why i was asking you your personal annoyances with win 8 instead of links to popular websites explaining me why win 8 is bad and how to make win 8 to look like win 7. 
and there isn't anything in the world that is liked by one and all, so it is understandable that there are people who didn't like win 8.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

I don't like Windows 8.It is not window-sy


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i'm happy atleast now you made some effort to give a sensible reply.
> 
> yet again disappointed with your *affection* with other websites. i know how much popular and respectable websites like verge, cnet are. you *need not* try to enlighten us on that.
> what i was saying is stop quoting the masses and and tell your problems with win 8 like how everyone who liked it posted what they liked in it. imagine how it would be if the discussion was "this website loves win 8.. it is good" and someone replies with "no, see these guys said it sucks".  anyways let us leave that with this post cuz how many times i request, you would always include a reference to some website in your replies.
> ...



OMG Again you're writing just one thing that I am referring to websites & only that is the way to prove my point. I am referring articles because in that way I am trying to show you that it is a genuine problem & if I weren't referring to websites then you would say that my annoyance is not a genuine one. I hoped you understood this basic fact by my previous reply but you're hellbent on suppressing my points. I have already posted the reasons of annoyance & I wanted to give evidences of it by external websites. What is wrong in citing those references again when their not bland? If you find that as me being affectionate -D) then from now on , we should not post any source in future threads. Why the hell do you think the thread rules carry a saying that posting a source is "MANDATORY". I hope you read the forum rules at least.

"so i was asking you to stop such bland posts because you have already said em in your previous posts ans focus on the problems you've faced in win 8 but yo still carry em in every reply. even in your latest reply."

I have cited you the reasons & I had already posted those reasons before but you kept saying that my points are bland & substance less, so I had to cite again.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2013)

Anyday what matters more is the usability. If you can use windows 8 fine then you are fine. Referring such sites are not required. It is all dependent on you. If you find it easy, then use it. Initially i also read such news and found difficult to use windows 8. But after getting used to with it, i am really happy to use windows 8 over 7. It is very fast. You will find it only when you go back to windows 7 after using windows 8 for a while.
Again why wouldnt some one mind to adapt the new change? W8 is not definitely annoying.
My vote go for windows 8 and again it is all my personal opinion


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 6, 2013)

Happy with Win 7.1 and see no real need to switch to Win 8 at all.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (May 6, 2013)

I tried Windows 8 Enterprise for four months and even though it had its positives, I 'downgraded' to Win7 Ultimate for the following reasons -

1. The Windows 8 login screen doesn't show a list of all users by default, as was the case with the earlier versions. Incase one of the users has a password-less account and he is the last one to use the system, a new user booting up would be taken straight to the account of that previous user. Even if all accounts are password-enabled, any new user has to press on the back button on the login screen to view the list of users. I found this to be a major irritant, especially on a multi-user PC, as this involves multiple clicks, whereas with Win7 you just click on your username in the login screen.

2. I can easily choose to skip the modern start screen and stay on the desktop mode. However, I find the Charms bar to be a constant irritant, as it appears whenever the mouse pointer unintentionally moves to the right corners. This apart, clicking on the network notification icon in the taskbar brings out this large menu with very little information, occupying almost a quarter of my screen area. 

3. Restarting the system with a mouse and without pressing Alt+F4 is another major irritant. There are occasions when I just want to navigate the UI just with the mouse and without pulling the keyboard out of its drawer. In such situations, if I wish to restart the system with just the mouse and without using Win+I to bring out the charms bar, it is again a lengthier process than Win 7.

4. I found that I could never completely disable the UAC, even after it was set to 'Never Notify', whereas, in Win 7, once you put the UAC to not notify, it would do as stated. To cite an example, I use CorelDraw 12(only version of the software in my possession) occasionally and Windows 8 never allowed me to install it on my system. The workaround to that was completely disabling the UAC in the registry. Once the UAC is disabled in the registry, the metro apps get disabled. I normally don't give a damn about the metro apps, but I liked the weather app and the skydrive app. Now why Microsoft decided to link the UAC with the metro apps is beyond my understanding.


Now, there are fixes to these (apart from probably problem 1), but most of them involve editing many entries in the registry, which, I feel might make the system unstable/vulnerable. However, I liked the fluidity of the OS in general compared to Win 7 and the faster boot up and shutdown times, but the negatives far outweighed the positives for me. Having said that, if these issues or atleast some of these are ironed out by Blue, I would probably give 8 another go.

Rituraj


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> OMG Again you're writing just one thing that I am referring to websites & only that is the way to prove my point. I am referring articles because in that way I am trying to show you that it is a genuine problem & if I weren't referring to websites then you would say that my annoyance is not a genuine one. I hoped you understood this basic fact by my previous reply but you're hellbent on suppressing my points. I have already posted the reasons of annoyance & I wanted to give evidences of it by external websites. What is wrong in citing those references again when their not bland? If you find that as me being affectionate -D) then from now on , we should not post any source in future threads. Why the hell do you think the thread rules carry a saying that posting a source is "MANDATORY". I hope you read the forum rules at least.
> 
> "so i was asking you to stop such bland posts because you have already said em in your previous posts ans focus on the problems you've faced in win 8 but yo still carry em in every reply. even in your latest reply."
> 
> I have cited you the reasons & I had already posted those reasons before but you kept saying that my points are bland & substance less, so I had to cite again.



Source is mandatory... it's good that you've mentioned the source in in op. everyone has read that. what i was saying was your #26 type of replies add nothing to discussion and stop using them in every reply. anyways thanks for the discussion. i think i've carried good amount of  personal opinions and thoughts on the subject through all my replies unlike some of your replies which just says "cnet link" "verge link".. so win 8 is bad.  we know win 8 has some general negativity in some media  for whatsoever reasons and what i was saying is enough of quoting them and let's focus on personal win 8 annoyances and that too i've said it for everyone else doing that but only you have picked it up. i've included this in all my replies and it seems like it would take forever for you to get this point. we could also find links to saying win 8 is good and link em here but that wouldn't be a sensible reply at all from our side. 

 also i'm glad you skip replying main points like point 3 which would help continue healthy discussion on win 8 instead you focus on finding me naive, not following forum rules etc. good for you.


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Source is mandatory... it's good that you've mentioned the source in in op. everyone has read that. what i was saying was your #26 type of replies add nothing to discussion and stop using them in every reply. anyways thanks for the discussion. *i think i've carried good amount of  personal opinions and thoughts on the subject through all my replies unlike some of your replies which just says "cnet link" "verge link".. so win 8 is bad*.  we know win 8 has some general negativity in some media  for whatsoever reasons and what i was saying is enough of quoting them and let's focus on personal win 8 annoyances and that too i've said it for everyone else doing that but only you have picked it up. i've included this in all my replies and it seems like it would take forever for you to get this point. we could also find links to saying win 8 is good and link em here but that wouldn't be a sensible reply at all from our side.
> 
> also i'm glad you skip replying main points like point 3 which would help continue healthy discussion on win 8 instead you focus on finding me naive, not following forum rules etc. good for you.



You're not getting it yet. I have used those websites as references to "corroborate" my personal experience. It is not like those websites have influenced my personal opinion about Windows 8. I have already explained you my personal experiences & I expect you or anyone to answer those drawbacks in a logical way & not a judgemental way. 

"also i'm glad you skip replying main points like point 3 which would help continue healthy discussion on win 8 instead you focus on finding me naive, not following forum rules etc. good for you." 
See your tone in your point no. 3. It smacks of authoritarianism. It forces me to adapt to the new confusing interface. Microsoft is planning to add a boot-to-desktop option only to consider complaints like mine. I hope you respect this explanation & don't be judgemental yourself.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> See your tone in your point no. 3. It smacks of authoritarianism. It forces me to adapt to the new confusing interface. Microsoft is planning to add a boot-to-desktop option only to consider complaints like mine. I hope you respect this explanation & don't be judgemental yourself.






Digital Fragger said:


> 3. so you have problems with separate apps for desktop and metro ui. you can just use whatever you like.. start the computer, click on desktop, your win 7 is back. why do you care if there are two internet explorers bundled with the os? just use the one of your liking. you can pin all your desktop application shortcuts to start. if i'm missing something here, feel free to include it in your next reply.




i'm sorry if my wording in above point showed authoritarianism for you.  alright, so you are confused by new interface.  hope microsoft makes it more intuitive for everyone in next versions. thanks for the discussion.


----------



## Krow (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Windows 8 forces you to adapt instead of being intuitive. You seem to think of TheVerge.com as something stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Verge used to be excellent, now I find their design appealing but content not so much. Reviews often feel like they are nitpicking to find cons and in general their "going beyond technology" thing is not working. I like their science coverage, not their Boston Marathon and other news coverage.

Windows 8 gives you the classic desktop mode as an option. That is hardly "forcing to adapt". As I said, whiners and eccentrics will never change.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

Krow said:


> Windows 8 gives you the classic desktop mode as an option. That is hardly "forcing to adapt". As I said, whiners and eccentrics will never change.



yes, i was wondering what really was forcing to adapt in clicking on desktop tile after it boots up to start. it makes me wonder if these people have even actually tried final build of win 8 or just hate because everyone seems to hate it. i didn't want to ask this because i was afraid that i would be labelled as judgmental or sound like authoritarian. even if ask that, i know the reply would be "everyone is annoyed, that's why microsoft is adding boot to desktop"

people who are happy with win 7 may not need a immediate shift to win 8 and there may be people who had genuine annoyances with win 8.   but some responses on the thread are really petty and sound like they are heavily influenced by negative publicity. now i would only be tagged as judgmental for saying this.


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

Tiles UI is a big leap forward to users who are accustomed to the traditional Windows visual style. Their's this separate programs for Desktop & Tiles UI. I have opened some tabs in Internet Explorer Tiles version , say , thinkdigit.com/forum, I move to the Desktop for doing some work & open Internet Explorer in the Desktop Version. Now I wanna open the ThinkDigit tab. I will have to go to the Tiles UI & open it from there instead of opening it from the same window or environment. This gives an impression that I am running 2 operating systems at the same time. In my opinion, what would have been great is Microsoft releasing two separate Windows 8 installs , one having Tiles UI + Desktop & the other with only Desktop but I am guessing Microsoft Windows 9 (or the next iteration) will not have desktop environment at all. It's only in Windows 8 that they have tried to retain the traditional user with an option for Desktop. In that case, it's no choice for the user to adapt to the Tiles UI.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Tiles UI is a big leap forward to users who are accustomed to the traditional Windows visual style. Their's this separate programs for Desktop & Tiles UI. I have opened some tabs in Internet Explorer Tiles version , say , thinkdigit.com/forum, I move to the Desktop for doing some work & open Internet Explorer in the Desktop Version. Now I wanna open the ThinkDigit tab. I will have to go to the Tiles UI & open it from there instead of opening it from the same window or environment. This gives an impression that I am running 2 operating systems at the same time. In my opinion, what would have been great is Microsoft releasing two separate Windows 8 installs , one having Tiles UI + Desktop & the other with only Desktop but I am guessing Microsoft Windows 9 (or the next iteration) will not have desktop environment at all. It's only in Windows 8 that they have tried to retain the traditional user with an option for Desktop. In that case, it's no choice for the user to adapt to the Tiles UI.



*solution to your problem:* abandon using metro IE. just use desktop internet explorer. no need of switching between desktop and tiles ui then. also once you make any desktop browser your default browser,  The IE tile on start only opens dekstop IE. 

see if you can phrase the problems you have faced like this one, we could help you with it if it is simple instead of arguing over a negative review on internet.


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

I haven't given much time to Windows 8 because I was not happy with the drastic change in its interface. But I will definitely try to give it another shot by using only the Desktop environment although I doubt if one can just "abandon" the Tiles UI. This Internet Explorer "problem" is just a manifestation of the bigger issue in general of separate programs for Desktop & Tiles UI which I have outlined more than once before in this thread.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I haven't given much time to Windows 8 because I was not happy with the drastic change in its interface. But I will definitely try to give it another shot by using only the Desktop environment although I doubt if one can just "abandon" the Tiles UI. This Internet Explorer "problem" is just a manifestation of the bigger issue in general of separate programs for Desktop & Tiles UI which I have outlined more than once before in this thread.



glad that you are willing to give it an another try. your assumption of bigger issue of separate programs for desktop and tiles ui is not at all an issue. you can just use desktop programs altogether. i can confirm this because i'm using it now.   win 8 has whole of win 7 and you can use it just as you used to use win 7 with even better features in desktop. 

i seldom use tiles ui for the metro apps but use it for shortcuts to desktop programs because it is fast and is efficient to find programs than large clutter of icons on desktop. it's definitely a great interface for arranging your program shortcuts than the desktop icons. it is very useful if you have large number of icons.




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lmclVl1.png




if you couldn't get a hang of it,  the desktop icons are always there.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/J17BYcr.png


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2013)

I have both Win 8 and 7 on my PC. What I did not understand was, how is Win 8 an improvement over the 7 ?

Annoying is an apt word for Win 8 in many ways.


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

Sarath said:


> *Annoying *is an apt word for Win 8 in *many *ways.


   But don't worry @*Digital Fragger* , I am going to give it another try seriously.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

Windows 9 codenamed "Threshold"  will have a start menu button......  HAH!!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I am beginning to understand the workflow of Windows development at M$.

1. Release a new OS with experimental features
2. Observe the reactions of consumers with respect to said features
3. Fix the bad features in the next release
4. ????
5. Profit!


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

Windows 8 was an experiment imo and to be fair, all tech companies are doing that. For Microsoft, it turned out to be a failure. It's crazy that typical Windows users like myself can't stand the idea of not having a start menu. haha..... Good thing MS realising it.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Windows 8 was an experiment imo and to be fair, all tech companies are doing that. For Microsoft, it turned out to be a failure. It's crazy that typical Windows users like myself can't stand the idea of not having a start menu. haha..... Good thing MS realising it.



I believe that the Start Menu is the best thing to happen to Windows since Windows was released. Earlier Windows versions did not even have a start menu or taskbar. The start menu and taskbar were only introduced in Windows 95. From Windows 1.0, which was released in 1985, to Windows 3.11, released in 1992, there was a thing called Program Manager, which was a solitary icon on the desktop and using that you could access the programs installed. With the Start menu that became much easier, quick and streamlined.

With the new Start screen, I believe that they have taken steps back to the cumbersome Program Manager era, because that is what it reminds me of now. I think M$ put too many eggs in the touchscreen fad basket.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

Win8 is a hybrid OS, that being a tablet & a desktop OS jammed into one was not making sense to many people. Streamlining took a back seat.


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

Apple's iOS was unchanged for 6 years. Even the new ios 7 was not liked by many. But Apple didn't hear want users want, but they want their os to be optimized so that user feel it doesn't lag. But what MS is doing is wrong.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

On a computer, with a Mouse and keyboard, it ain't right to come up with something stupid as a touch UI.


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> On a computer, with a Mouse and keyboard, it ain't right to come up with something stupid as a touch UI.



One word "All in one"


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

which doesn't make sense... how can you touch a non touch monitor.... hahah


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> which doesn't make sense... how can you touch a non touch monitor.... hahah



New AIO not the old ones


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

ok.. how can you touch a monitor.. it looks stupid


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> ok.. how can you touch a monitor.. it looks stupid


That's what Jobs said.
Didn't u see workers using a similar devices in ticket counters, super markets etc.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

no,  very few,  rare...... n I can't understand how that can be applied on personal computers at our homes


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> That's what Jobs said.
> Didn't u see workers using a similar devices in ticket counters, super markets etc.


Exactly,that's happening now.
 But there's a catch on this part also, problem of ergonomics set in. The working and functioning on a Tablet with Win-8 Metro UI style never matters and is always at ease. But where Touch Screen Monitors are cumbersome for mobility of oneself(in fact monitor position or locations remain at a fixed area),the touch experience becomes a painful affair as the arm has to be moved with the fingers constantly(while working) against the influence of gravity.
Windows 8 is suitable for Tablets only,never for Desktop-PC and/or for Laptops.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Windows 9 codenamed "Threshold"  will have a start menu button......  HAH!!



So they said about 8.1...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

8.1 Does have a start button. But it still opens the cumbersome Start screen.


----------



## RohanM (Jan 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> New AIO not the old ones





amjath said:


> That's what Jobs said.
> Didn't u see workers using a similar devices in ticket counters, super markets etc.



lol, I am not gonna my LCD for a stupid thing like touch UI.. infact u have to go too cloes to  monitor for it to operate & it's harful for eyes also.. we say to our kids that watch tv from a distance & dont seat on pc for too long.. & when they will see us so close to monitor what will they learn from us!!!  

only advantage of this touch UI is that ur monitor will remain dust free as u will be wiping it continuously..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

RohanM said:


> only advantage of this touch UI is that ur monitor will remain dust free as u will be wiping it continuously..


 only to add your finger prints or even the parm prints 

IMO, touchscreens should be limited to palm/mobile devices.


----------



## noob (Jan 13, 2014)

News is that Windows 9 (Threshold) is going to bring back good old start menu (metrofied)

Suck that current metro start screen UI lovers.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think I am beginning to understand the workflow of Windows development at M$.
> 
> 1. Release a new OS with experimental features
> 2. Observe the reactions of consumers with respect to said features
> ...



is not that the Release approach of any reputed Product based company, especially when it has extensive product support baseline?


----------

